# Best Budget Knives?



## illini40 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hello

What are some of the top budget knives on the market?

I'm referring to $50 or less. Primarily, I'm referring to a nice chef's knife or santoku.

My only nice cutlery is a Dalstrong slicing knife that is awesome. Curious what else is out there that I should check out.


----------



## bassman (Dec 2, 2018)

Try Radakitchenstore.com.  Very sharp right out of the box and a great price.  Also easy to keep sharp.


----------



## tropics (Dec 2, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/8-inch-Pro...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
Nice edge on this 
Richie


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 2, 2018)

illimi40, I checked out the Dalstrong  knives on the net and they seem pretty nice but by no meand "budget".  Which model do you have, and have you used it on a cooked brisket with good results?  The knife I now use is serrated and it just tears up the bark and the meat. Hate that that so I'm looking to get a new carving knife.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Dec 2, 2018)

I have Tramontina utility and chefs from either Sams or Costco that are marked German steel. Also got a cemeter and 11” slicer from Update on Amazon that are GS also. They’re cheap, sharp and sturdy.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2018)

Victorinix Fibrox lineups good. Mercer are very widely used commercially. I have some of both and they are pretty good for the price point. I have a Henckels 4 star santoku I caught on Amazon sale last year for about $60 that has held a nice edge too.  My overall favorite is a higher price at $99 which is my Miyabi Chef knife. Have had for a year and is sharp enough for surgery :)


----------



## normanaj (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm partial to the Dexter-Russel line of knives.Within in your price range too.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 2, 2018)

I40, J.A. Henckel is a good knifemaker, I have had a set for game processing for 15 years. I see Macys has a sale on an 8 inch slicer ,could be better deals on them out there ?


----------



## old sarge (Dec 2, 2018)

You want budget knives under $50.00?  I bought this set a few years back. I like them. A good set of knives for outdoor cooking be it on the patio or on a camping adventure. Actually, a pretty good set for the kitchen.  Not fancy and certainly not a status statement.  Just a decent set of working knives. And should you drop one or seriously damage a blade, you are not out much money.
https://www.knivesplus.com/QN-705-Old-Hickory.HTML


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 2, 2018)

I wanted a large Cimeter style knife to use for raw and well as cooked meats. I got an Update off of Ebay and have been really happy with it. Large, fits my hand, holds it's edge very well for an inexpensive knife.
I'm drooling for a nice Slicer. But just drooling so far. 

Other than that, I got the wife a J.A. Hinkles Block and starter set of knives from May Company on sale one Christmas (Probably 15-20 years ago now). Then I bought more knives to fill the block, and a vegetable clever. That clever is also nice to butcher 5 pound blocks of cheese. 
I let a Brother-In-Law use the meat fork out of the set when he was BBQing tri-tips at our house. The oaf managed to break a tine off it. Hinkles was good to their word. Sent it in, got an exact replacement to match the set. (I never use a fork on meat. Pokes holes and lets the juices out.   Ima tongs guy.)


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 2, 2018)

My everyday knives are Nexus knives. https://www.cutleryandmore.com/nexus Some of these are over your $50 price, some are under it. These are really great knives, the ones with the BD1N steel, for the price, they hold an edge very well, even my wife can't kill them. BD1N is American made tool steel and is very hard but does not chip the edge, like some hard steels. I highly recommend them for everyday use.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 2, 2018)

I like my Dexter Russell knives, and I prefer their Sani-Safe series.
Most of them fall within your budget, just a few exceed it but not by much.
I have their,
14" wide duo-edge slicer
10" Santoku Chef
10" and 8" Fillet
9" Cimeter
8" Breaking
6" Boning
3" Paring


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> My everyday knives are Nexus knives. https://www.cutleryandmore.com/nexus Some of these are over your $50 price, some are under it. These are really great knives, the ones with the BD1N steel, for the price, they hold an edge very well, even my wife can't kill them. BD1N is American made tool steel and is very hard but does not chip the edge, like some hard steels. I highly recommend them for everyday use.


 I’ve uet to meet a knife my wife can’t kill LOL. I may have to check these. I have 4 knives for my use that live in my office in the desk. I’m not sure what she does to them but it’s bad lol.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 2, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I like my Dexter Russell knives, and I prefer their Sani-Safe series.



All my Dexter's are Sani-Safe.Great knives at even a greater price.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 2, 2018)

I got a drawer full of Victorinox and Dexter Sanisafe. These brands were used in every restaurant I worked in as well...JJ


----------



## old sarge (Dec 2, 2018)

My only Dexter is their pizza knife.  Pretty sweet.  Our main kitchen knives are Chicago Cutlery, bought some 30 odd years ago.  Also a couple of Victorinox, some sort of inexpensive anniversary set from a few years back.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 2, 2018)

old sarge said:


> You want budget knives under $50.00?  I bought this set a few years back. I like them. A good set of knives for outdoor cooking be it on the patio or on a camping adventure. Actually, a pretty good set for the kitchen.  Not fancy and certainly not a status statement.  Just a decent set of working knives. And should you drop one or seriously damage a blade, you are not out much money.
> https://www.knivesplus.com/QN-705-Old-Hickory.HTML




Yup yup - Old Hickory is awesome...but not dishwasher safe


----------



## old sarge (Dec 2, 2018)

Who puts knives in a dishwasher?   Mine are hand washed and dried. Wood handles get a dose of mineral oil as needed.  I've seen postings on chowhound where folks will only buy knives if they are dishwasher proof.  Never understood that.  But hey, I am old.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 2, 2018)

I've purchased many knives over the years I just never found any in that price range that would hold up to what we use them for. I'm also with Sarge, we hand wash our knives.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't know if they make other knives that are good, but this one from Victorinox is absolutely spectacular. It is the best knife I own, and I have a lot of so-called "high end" knives from Henckles and others:

Victorinox Fibrox Pro 8-Inch Chef's Knife


----------



## old sarge (Dec 2, 2018)

We have that same knife; part of the 3 piece set I mentioned above.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 2, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Who puts knives in a dishwasher?   Mine are hand washed and dried. Wood handles get a dose of mineral oil as needed.  I've seen postings on chowhound where folks will only buy knives if they are dishwasher proof.  Never understood that.  But hey, I am old.



I agree 100% - but not all do...like my wife.  That's why I mentioned not dishwasher safe...

Part of my job deals with soil samples.  We (ab)use Old Hickory knives in there to chop up our samples.  They last a really long time even under those conditions.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks for all of the input. The NSF certified is nice, but not vital for me.

I do like good looks. While some of the Dexter Russels and other NSF knives are great and very practical, I am still drawn to the different styles.

After doing some more looking around, I've found a few brands of interest that are above the budget and some that are in it.

Any additional specific experience with any of these?

Above budget:
- Dalstrong (Gladiator)
- Wusthof (budget lines)
- Shun

Options in budget:
- Mercer
- Kuma
- Victorinox
- Henckels


----------



## illini40 (Dec 2, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> illimi40, I checked out the Dalstrong  knives on the net and they seem pretty nice but by no meand "budget".  Which model do you have, and have you used it on a cooked brisket with good results?  The knife I now use is serrated and it just tears up the bark and the meat. Hate that that so I'm looking to get a new carving knife.



I have the Gladiator model. It is awesome and slices really well. No serations.



jcam222 said:


> Victorinix Fibrox lineups good. Mercer are very widely used commercially. I have some of both and they are pretty good for the price point. I have a Henckels 4 star santoku I caught on Amazon sale last year for about $60 that has held a nice edge too.  My overall favorite is a higher price at $99 which is my Miyabi Chef knife. Have had for a year and is sharp enough for surgery :)



Any more specifics on the Mercer or Henckels that you have used? The Fibrox looks like it is a solid performer, however, the other styles are intriguing to me.



retfr8flyr said:


> My everyday knives are Nexus knives. https://www.cutleryandmore.com/nexus Some of these are over your $50 price, some are under it. These are really great knives, the ones with the BD1N steel, for the price, they hold an edge very well, even my wife can't kill them. BD1N is American made tool steel and is very hard but does not chip the edge, like some hard steels. I highly recommend them for everyday use.



I have not seen these before. I'm going to check them out! Do you have experience with any other brands to compare to?



johnmeyer said:


> I don't know if they make other knives that are good, but this one from Victorinox is absolutely spectacular. It is the best knife I own, and I have a lot of so-called "high end" knives from Henckles and others:
> 
> Victorinox Fibrox Pro 8-Inch Chef's Knife



Thank you. I've seen a lot of reviews on the Fibrox being a great knife. What are some of the other "high end" knives that you have compared it to?


----------



## texomakid (Dec 2, 2018)

We have some Shun knives that were more than we wanted to spend when we bought them. So far we find them very sharp and they hold sharp edge well so we'll see in time I guess. My wife said absolutely they're the best knives she's ever used and she's slicing and dicing way more than I am? They are nice knives.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 2, 2018)

texomakid said:


> We have some Shun knives that were more than we wanted to spend when we bought them. So far we find them very sharp and they hold sharp edge well so we'll see in time I guess. My wife said absolutely they're the best knives she's ever used and she's slicing and dicing way more than I am? They are nice knives.



Buy Once, Cry Once...often comes into play with any good tool...JJ


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 2, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Buy Once, Cry Once...often comes into play with any good tool...JJ



This is the route I followed when I bought my set of Wusthofs.  I'll pay for good steel.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 2, 2018)

illini40 said:


> I have not seen these before. I'm going to check them out! Do you have experience with any other brands to compare to?


My personal use knives, not for the wife, are a mix of Yaxell Dragon https://www.cutleryandmore.com/yaxell and Masamoto https://www.chefknivestogo.com/mavg18gy.html I don't have any real expensive Japanese knives, as I just can't see the value in them. The Dragon knives have the same BD1N steel but are better quality and if you can swing the price, get a couple just for yourself. My Masamoto Gyuto is actually my favorite knife but does not hold an edge near as long as the Dragons. The Nexus knives replaced a set of J.A. Henckel Zilling Four Star knives and I feel they are better knives and certainly hold an edge longer.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 2, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Buy Once, Cry Once...often comes into play with any good tool...JJ


My grandfather's version of that was "the quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten."

Given how important a good knife is to preparing meals, it is one thing I would never compromise. The beauty of that Victorinix I linked to is that there is no compromise: it has the balance, the sharpness, and the "feel" of a $150 knife.

If you go for the Henckels brand, they have quite a few lines, and they are NOT all high-end. The really good ones have a wonderful balance and feel and hold their edge for a long time. Like most manufacturers, I think they have re-designed to go to the Asian 15 degree angle blade instead of the traditional European 22.5 degree.

If I were in the market for knives, I'd definitely go to a good cutlery store handle a few different knives to feel their balance, weight, and look at the overall design.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2018)

This thread is great as I am in the market for a boning knife. So many choices!! My absolute favorite knife is my Miyabi 8” chef. It’s not like moly beautiful and comfortable In the hand, it is scalpel sharp and has held that edge for well over a year.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 2, 2018)

Whatever route you go, make sure to have a good steel close by.  A few swipes before each use, and you will always have a good edge to work with.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2018)

My advice would be to buy one good chef's knife, then determine what other knives you need. Your going to use the chef's knife everyday, & a good boning knife is something your going to want too. I have about 50 knives, but only use 2 or 3 of them on a regular basis. For inexpensive everyday knives, Sam's Club sells several in their restaurant supply dept., that will do the job nicely, but you will have to sharpen them often.
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 3, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> I40, J.A. Henckel is a good knifemaker, I have had a set for game processing for 15 years. I see Macys has a sale on an 8 inch slicer ,could be better deals on them out there ?


X2 on Henckle knives. The German steel really holds an edge.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2018)

I really like this knife...  Thin blade... doesn't stick to anything you are slicing...
*Kitchen + Home Non Stick Sushi Knife - The Original 8 inch Stainless Steel Non Stick Multipurpose Chef Knife *


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2018)

Slickdeals is a site I visit daily to find deals. Just now noticed the knife linked below. This is a Henckel Pro 7" rocking Santoku  This knife is $129 on Amazon. On sale at Macy's when using a discount code taking it down to $34.99. If you add a cheap beauty item (like Burts chap stick) shipping is free. 


https://slickdeals.net/f/12395455-z...rocking-santoku-knife-34-99-tax?src=frontpage


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 3, 2018)

I guess I'll throw this out there for anyone that wants to provide their 2 cents worth:   what brand and what type of knife should I get to carve smoked briskets. Is this what we are talking about and what you use?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 3, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> I guess I'll throw this out there for anyone that wants to provide their 2 cents worth:   what brand and what type of knife should I get to carve smoked briskets. Is this what we are talking about and what you use?
> View attachment 381961


I have the Victorinox knife https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Pro...ox-Pro-Granton-Edge-Slicing-Knife/p/5.4723.30 and it has been a very good knife, for brisket and other flat meats slicing. You can't beat the price of this knife for great quality.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't believe this is made anymore but I use a Chicago Cutlery RB 10S that I bought a few decades ago. Great knife for brisket and large roasts. eBay has them used:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINTY-VTG-...=item520d67df23:g:Cu8AAOSwejdbVVGA:rk:10:pf:0


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks retfr8flyr & sarge, I know now what to get just need to decide on brand and how much I 'd like to spend.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 3, 2018)

You are welcome Humo18. Just so I am clear on some of what I posted.  The Chicago Cutlery knives we have are indoor use only.  The Old Hickory are for prep/cooking/carving and serving in the great outdoors.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 3, 2018)

old sarge said:


> I don't believe this is made anymore but I use a Chicago Cutlery RB 10S that I bought a few decades ago. Great knife for brisket and large roasts. eBay has them used:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINTY-VTG-...=item520d67df23:g:Cu8AAOSwejdbVVGA:rk:10:pf:0


X2! I have one and love it!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 3, 2018)

Not sure where Chicago Cutlery is now made.  The company was taken over several years ago.  Some of their knives are offshore.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 3, 2018)

I have several Shuns and they are all great performers.

Funny, one of my best and favorite Santokus is a Rachel Ray that I found at the Goodwill store. Holds an edge as well as any high-dollar knife.


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 3, 2018)

Sarge, understood.  I'm looking for indoor to slice cleanly a brisket after smoked. My great outdoor cooking is over.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 3, 2018)

Have you looked at Lamson Sharp?  And old company still making knives and such in the USA.

https://lamsonproducts.com


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 3, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> Sarge, understood.  I'm looking for indoor to slice cleanly a brisket after smoked. My great outdoor cooking is over.



I don't have a slicer (yet).
But from what I've read, a smooth edge (not serrated) is what to look for.

One of my BIL's uses an electric for ham. We get the Ham Bone for Navy Bean Soup. LOTS of meat left for the soup. :rolleyes:


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 3, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Have you looked at Lamson Sharp?  And old company still making knives and such in the USA.
> 
> https://lamsonproducts.com



Ouch Sarge. That hurts like a blister on a 20 mile stroll.

https://lamsonproducts.com/collections/carving-and-slicing-knives


----------



## old sarge (Dec 3, 2018)

But they LOOK good!  Here is an option, not really a slicer but a large bargain:

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...point-1095-carbon-steel-blade-hardwood-handle


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 3, 2018)

14", 19.5" overall.
Now that's a knife!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes it is.  Should handle any kitchen  cutting task you throw at it.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 3, 2018)

Being a meat cutter for over 30+ years, I tend towards the professional lines of good knives.  Victorinox cimeter, Victorinox 6" curved boning,   Dexter-Russell Sani-Safe straight 6" boning, Grafton 12" serrated slicing knife.  You can get them all at Bunzl-Koch Supply, https://www.bunzlpd.com/shop/cutlery/knives


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 4, 2018)

bassman said:


> Try Radakitchenstore.com.  Very sharp right out of the box and a great price.  Also easy to keep sharp.



+2 on this. I bought my first one at a local market from a vendor pushing them. Bought the chef utility knife for $8.50 and it was thin and looked like it would stay sharp and tried it for venison processing. They do stay sharp. I have since bought a couple more and remove knives from my wife's knife block one by one and slide these in. That Chef Utility knife seems to be everyone's go to knife in the kitchen now as they know it will be sharp.

Now, If I can train the wife and daughter to start sliding the knives in the blocks edge up. It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't see them sliding it in like they were trying to saw the block with the knife. Or at least slide it in and out with the pressure on the upper side.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 4, 2018)

I completely forgot about Rada.  Mom had a couple of them with the aluminum handles. Nearly indestructible!


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 4, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Have you looked at Lamson Sharp?  And old company still making knives and such in the USA.
> Yep, just looked at them and they appear pretty good.  I prefer products made in the GOOD OLE' USA!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 4, 2018)

I think I screwed up the quotes, sorry!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 4, 2018)

No Sweat....

_"I agree, the serrated knife I use does not get you clean slices and tears up the rub bark."_

I do already have a serrated Bread knife I could use if I wanted too.

_"What is/are "BIL's"? And you have many? Ham bone navy bean soup poured over homemade corn bread!!"
_
BIL or SIL = Brother-In-Law, Sister-In-Law. Yes, I have a bunch.

Yep. Anyway you like it. But I prefer my Cornbread on the side, warm, with butter.
My Mom and Dad spent WWII in Hawaii working for the Navy. My wife makes the bestest Navy Bean soup since my Dad.
Dad always Loved him a pot of it. And he'd put a piece of "Sow Belly" in his.


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 4, 2018)

Funny how food always brings back heartwarming memories.  My Dad loved steaks so everytime I have one I think of him. Problem with aging is that you lose so many loved ones.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 4, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> Funny how food always brings back heartwarming memories.  My Dad loved steaks so everytime I have one I think of him. Problem with aging is that you lose so many loved ones.


True, but if you get old enough, you can't remember any of them, which solves the problem.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 4, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> Funny how food always brings back heartwarming memories.  My Dad loved steaks so everytime I have one I think of him. Problem with aging is that you lose so many loved ones.



My Son-In-Laws Grandpa out-lived everybody he knew.
Thing is, the more you outlive, the closer you get to it being your turn. :confused:o_O

I look at my retirement as the time I was put out to pasture to when I'm out of the way.;)
At least the Grandkid's still like me.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 4, 2018)

Same here.


----------



## tlcasper (Dec 6, 2018)

Not sure where you are located, but around me there are stores like Goodwill and similar.
I have amassed quite a collection of very expensive knives by digging through their buckets of utensils every now and then.
The best finds have been at a place where everything in the bucket is $1. Some places get up to $5....... but I have found a few knives that retail for over $100. Worth a dig or two. :)  Picked up a nice steel for $1 also.
I also made a knife block by making a 12" tall box out off wood, about 6" X 6" square, and filling it tight with standing uncooked spaghetti. The knives slide in and out with ease.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 6, 2018)

tlcasper said:


> Not sure where you are located, but around me there are stores like Goodwill and similar.
> I have amassed quite a collection of very expensive knives by digging through their buckets of utensils every now and then.
> The best finds have been at a place where everything in the bucket is $1. Some places get up to $5....... but I have found a few knives that retail for over $100. Worth a dig or two. :)  Picked up a nice steel for $1 also.
> I also made a knife block by making a 12" tall box out off wood, about 6" X 6" square, and filling it tight with standing uncooked spaghetti. The knives slide in and out with ease.



You are correct in finding some treasures in these type stores.  Unfortunately, I personally know many people who for some ignorant reason will not shop GW, Salvation Army or any thrift store. Beneath their dignity, as if they possessed any.

Good idea on the knife block!


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 7, 2018)

I buy a lot of shirts at a Goodwill store and my very favorite shirt (an expensive brand) I purchased there. Still looks brand new (NO, IT'S NOT THE BBQ SAUCE/CHARCOAL STAINED ONE IN MY PICTURE).  






I'm on my way to hunt for a carving knife!


----------



## mickey jay (Dec 7, 2018)

I’ll recommend you check out Mundial’s lineup.  Been using their least expensive breaking and boning knives for a number of years now and couldnt be happier.  Can’t beat the price at the moment, either.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 7, 2018)

My wife uses Mundial sizzors in her sewing.  Top notch, forged and very sharp. I have seen their knives and they look might nice but have not used them.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 7, 2018)

The post about Mundial knives, which I'd never heard of, got me curious, so I looked for an article that compares the high-end Henckels and other traditional premium knives to some of these others. I came across an article that seemed to be written just for me (I was schooled an an engineer):

Cooking for Engineers: Chef's Knives Rated

As the author says in the article, if you don't want to read the whole thing, here are his conclusions:

Recommendations


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 7, 2018)

old sarge said:


> You are correct in finding some treasures in these type stores.  Unfortunately, I personally know many people who for some ignorant reason will not shop GW, Salvation Army or any thrift store. Beneath their dignity, as if they possessed any.
> 
> Good idea on the knife block!


I’ve been fortunate for quite a few years to be able to shop where I want and buy what I want within reason. That said, I LOVE all the stores you mentioned and frequent one or more of them a week. It’s a treasure hunt for me. I’ve bought many games, high end clothes, All Clad pans etc. it’s a joy to me to find a misplaced treasure.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 7, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> The post about Mundial knives, which I'd never heard of, got me curious, so I looked for an article that compares the high-end Henckels and other traditional premium knives to some of these others. I came across an article that seemed to be written just for me (I was schooled an an engineer):
> 
> Cooking for Engineers: Chef's Knives Rated
> 
> ...


I’ll have to check out a Mac knife. Great info thanks!!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 9, 2018)

MTC Kitchens has a  30% off sale on Global Knives starting noon 10 DEC 2018.  The webpage has a banner for 20% off but I just received an email for the 30%. Code is MTCGLOBAL30 at checkout:
https://www.mtckitchen.com/japanese...105234875&mc_cid=07618f5715&mc_eid=76574ce72f


----------



## illini40 (Dec 9, 2018)

In doing some more research, I keep coming back to the Victorinox Fibrox chef knife. I am not of the fan of the styling, as I think I was looking for more of the traditional styling of the nicer cutlery, but the performance and price point seem to get great reviews.

Any last thoughts of the Victoronix compared to a Mercer, Henckels, etc in the sub $50 category?


----------



## illini40 (Dec 9, 2018)

mickey jay said:


> I’ll recommend you check out Mundial’s lineup.  Been using their least expensive breaking and boning knives for a number of years now and couldnt be happier.  Can’t beat the price at the moment, either.



Do you know which specific lineup or knives you have? Never heard of this brand so curious to check them out.


----------



## mickey jay (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks like I've got the Mundial 5517-8 (8" Cimeter), and the 5516-5 (5" Boning).  The 8" chef's knife (5610-8) is 13 bux right now on Amazon.  They're not fancy but I might pick one up because well, it's 13 bux for a blade I could easily shave with.  In the thousands of pounds of meat I've cut with those knives, I never felt the need to look for something else.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 9, 2018)

illini40 said:


> In doing some more research, I keep coming back to the Victorinox Fibrox chef knife. I am not of the fan of the styling, as I think I was looking for more of the traditional styling of the nicer cutlery, but the performance and price point seem to get great reviews.
> 
> Any last thoughts of the Victoronix compared to a Mercer, Henckels, etc in the sub $50 category?


As I stated earlier, I own several of the premium Henckel knives. They are good, but I much prefer the Victorninix. I agree that the handle on this knife looks cheesy, but in actual use it has a great feel and the knife has a nice balance. It cuts better than any knife I own and keeps its edge.

BTW, if you want a sharpener that will turn almost any knife into an amazing cutting instrument, consider getting this:

Work Sharp Ken Onion Edition

I've had it for a couple of years, and it completely changed my knifes. I learned how to sharpen a knife using a stone fifty years ago, so I don't need a gimmick sharpener. I have used various sharpening devices, including the Chef's Choice that someone gave me as a present decades ago, but I never thought any of them worked much better than a stone.

Simply put: the Work Sharp puts an edge on your blade that is probably better than what it was like fresh from the factory.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 9, 2018)

I have and very much like the Work Sharp, KO edition.
I use as my primary sharpener for most all my knives.
Except for some such as larger hunting/survival knives.
It puts a severe limitation on re-sharpening the knife by regular means, e.g. stones, sticks and honing steels.
That is because like all belt sharpeners is puts a convex bevel to the edge instead of a flat bevel.
This means that in order to sharpen by other means you'll have to reshape the bevel.

You can however utilize a strop in somewhat the same manner as a honing steel.


----------



## xray (Dec 11, 2018)

I see there’s a lot of Dalstrong knives on sale right now over at Amazon. 

I’ve thought about buying the gladiator series but I’m not sure if they are recommended?

I bought myself a work sharp KO edition last week on sale for a Christmas present...I may practice on my old cheap knives and then splurge next year on a good set.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 11, 2018)

xray said:


> I see there’s a lot of Dalstrong knives on sale right now over at Amazon.
> 
> I’ve thought about buying the gladiator series but I’m not sure if they are recommended?
> 
> I bought myself a work sharp KO edition last week on sale for a Christmas present...I may practice on my old cheap knives and then splurge next year on a good set.



Thanks for the heads up! Great deals on some of the Dalstrongs. I ordered a Gladiator series chef knife and boning knife.

I have the slicing knife and it's awesome. In my opinion, the Dalstrong knives are a great value. From what I have seen, there are some pursuits that may feel differently, but this is a company that is bring quality at a good price point.


----------



## xray (Dec 12, 2018)

illini40 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Great deals on some of the Dalstrongs. I ordered a Gladiator series chef knife and boning knife.
> 
> I have the slicing knife and it's awesome. In my opinion, the Dalstrong knives are a great value. From what I have seen, there are some pursuits that may feel differently, but this is a company that is bring quality at a good price point.



They were the Amazon deal of the day. The deal is gone now but I took a screenshot of the prices for future reference or sales.

I sadly didn’t end up purchasing any knives. My thought was to use my new work sharp and practice with my current knives...that way when I buy better knives, I won’t end up ruining them during the sharpening process.

It also appears that Dalstrong has very good customer service and are quick to replace any issues to may arise.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 12, 2018)

xray said:


> They were the Amazon deal of the day. The deal is gone now but I took a screenshot of the prices for future reference or sales.
> 
> I sadly didn’t end up purchasing any knives. My thought was to use my new work sharp and practice with my current knives...that way when I buy better knives, I won’t end up ruining them during the sharpening process.
> 
> It also appears that Dalstrong has very good customer service and are quick to replace any issues to may arise.



Keep us posted on how the sharpening goes with the KO Work Sharp.


----------



## xray (Dec 12, 2018)

Will do. Let us know how the knives hold up. I got my eye on that 8pc. set when it drops back to $200.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 16, 2018)

xray said:


> They were the Amazon deal of the day. The deal is gone now but I took a screenshot of the prices for future reference or sales.
> 
> I sadly didn’t end up purchasing any knives. My thought was to use my new work sharp and practice with my current knives...that way when I buy better knives, I won’t end up ruining them during the sharpening process.
> 
> It also appears that Dalstrong has very good customer service and are quick to replace any issues to may arise.





xray said:


> Will do. Let us know how the knives hold up. I got my eye on that 8pc. set when it drops back to $200.



Just a quick note - used my Dalstrong Gladiator slicing knife on some ribs tonight. Cut like butter! Reminded me how nice of a job it does.


----------



## xray (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## illini40 (Dec 31, 2018)

I had a chance to get my three Dalstrongs out today, and thought I would just share a couple of pictures. These knives have been great. These the Gladiator series.


----------



## xray (Jan 2, 2019)

Those knives look great, I’m glad you like them. 

Only 330 some odd days until the next Black Friday sale :(


----------



## old sarge (Jan 2, 2019)

Those look nice.


----------

